# anyone hunt redlands wma?



## bradpatt03 (Feb 4, 2005)

i was explorin over off of 15 comin from oconnee county yesterday and stumbled on redlands checkpoint. it was a big field with a dirt road running thru the middle of it. rules and regs says its 37,500 acres but i couldn't figure out where to access it all from??????????


----------



## PHIL M (Feb 4, 2005)

the check station is just 1 track of many. the ga gazeteer shows it ok. the bigger tracks are off of macedonia church rd.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 4, 2005)

well is that field i was talkin about legal to hunt? i'm sure it would be packed but i haven't ever hunted a wma so i have no clue how it works. also, what part of macedonia church road???


----------



## PHIL M (Feb 4, 2005)

as far as I know the feild would be legal to hunt unless stated otherwise. look out for cows though, sometimes farmers lease that pasture. going down macedonia church rd, the bigger tacks of land are on the left side. I used to like the oglethorpe county arm of the wma. I think the best way to scout that wma is to find small overlooked tracks of land. I can tell you where a few of those overlooked tracks are if your interested. let me know.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 4, 2005)

sent you a pm phil


----------



## ugabowhunter (Feb 4, 2005)

bradpatt03,
i know what field you're talking about. unless you hunt mid-week, that area is packed with people. great land, but overhunted. like the previous threads...get a good map and find the smaller tracts. IMO, those are your best bets.


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Find the small tracts.  The big one off macedonia church road is really great for turkey but hunted REALLY hard.  I think redlands is pretty much shot-out.  I wouldn't expect too much from any of the big pieces.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 6, 2005)

Etter is on it!

Find the little broken pieces of land surrounded by farmland.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 6, 2005)

Stay away from Redlands, there ain't no turkeys down there. Seriously, I do all of my hunting around the Apalachee River. It gets crowded on the weekends though.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 7, 2005)

*close to redlands*

Hey,  j/h   are you in morgan or oconee  co ??????    do you hunt wth any Britt's  ///////
      w/ t


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 7, 2005)

*close to redlands*

I hunted with the green hunter in oconee co at the river on 441 hwy , we often wondered who and what was across the river , great looking land  , we did'nt know how to get to it on the other side ,   must be off of hwy 81  close to the town Boswick  ????   had  a uncle 
who hunted over that way for about 20 years , he passed away a few years ago , never really new where he hunted .   must have been great land for him to lease it for 20 years 
 or more  , he lived in morgan co also  .    w/t


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't know of any Britts in my club. My club is only a short distance from Redlands. In fact, I can here them shooting at the firing range.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah this was greene county. i dont know any britts either


----------



## TheShadow (Feb 7, 2005)

*I know Britts!*

I know some Britts, most of them live across a body of water. They're fancy folks calling der' place Great and all.  5...4...3...2.. oh well maybe somebody got it.............drum roll please.

The Shadow


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 7, 2005)

*Redlands*

Pretty goog place to hunt , some good land. But hunted way too heavily in most areas that are not too hard to get to. Have seen some turkeys and a bunch of deer there,but seen alot of walking hunters also.The deeper in you  go the better off you'll be.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 8, 2005)

and i'm assuming a 4wheeler is illegal too.


----------



## short stop (Feb 8, 2005)

I live on 1 side of redlands and work on the other side in GREENSBORO --I drive right  through it every day --- I see lots o birds ---THEY ARE THERE ---Hunt like all us local yocals   --stay at home opening weekend --- go during the week   and totem out over your shoulder  while every body else is at work !!! ss


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 9, 2005)

yeah i just need to find the "big tracts" everyone keeps talking about so i can get way out there


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 17, 2005)

i found a tract off of macedonia rd on the right and i think i found one on the left...not sure about the one on the left...the one on the right looks sort of like a camping area..anyone know what i'm talkin about?


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Stay off the one on the left.................it's uh...................closed


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 21, 2005)

i see, i see.......well i found a real good spot off to the right, but it had trail tape all around it so someone's probably hittin it purty regular...as far as the one on the left...i don't know...maybe we'll have to come together and work out so that we can spread out


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 21, 2005)

The one on the left gets hit real hard.  I have one spot in there though that I only get into on weekdays.  There's only been one or two times that I haven't gotten on a gobbling bird in there.  They're just hard to call in cuz they get hit every day with calls.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 25, 2005)

well i drove a little further yesterday and found the scuttle? tract i think its called...the long dirt road...any good spots over there?


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I assume you mean the one that goes down to skull shoals.  There's definitely some good land in there.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

its right across the street from a big clear cut???//


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 13, 2005)

*Redlands  WMA  ???*

any one know  about the tracts off of  Salem road  in Greene  co  , down by the river
 and close to the rifle range    deer and turkeys  ?????   and  if the gate are open now  , will they be open for deer season ?????? ( good or bad )   thanks  w/t


----------



## rvhoran (Sep 1, 2005)

Can the moderator clear out this old turkey info so that we don't have to hunt to find the new deer stuff.  Just a thought.  thanks


----------



## Johnsampson1962 (Sep 2, 2005)

I gave up on the redlands 4 years ago because of the over hunting. Especally off masidonia road. It needs tougher regulations. When Clinton was in charge no forrestation of federal lands were done. There was not much cover and the regulations had too many days open. Each time the regs come out I look hoping to see they have started to limit the open days.  Only after 3 years of strict limits would I hunt it again. 

The august edition of the Georgia Sportsman has an article on it. I bought it off the stand 3 weeks ago and have yet to read it. Funny, I just got a GON in the mail today and have read it cover to cover.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 13, 2005)

i know what you mean...it sucks to find some good public property that just gets wore out...the purpose isn't to cause a species to go extinct, its to manage the population... seems like they'd of caught onto that by now


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm gonna go give one of the spots i found last yr a shot this evening after school...hopefully it ain't too crowded bein a weekday and all

rvhoran- all of the stuff i was talkin about was deer...etter was talkin about turkey for a sec but thats it


----------



## UGAalum13 (Sep 13, 2005)

Brad,

I talked with rvhoran about the Redlands on the phone a couple of weeks ago.  There is some pretty good hunting in there if you take the time to scout it, and also try to get well off the roads.  I actually hunted in the large skull shoals tract and took a couple of does off of it in bow season when I was at UGA.  IMO the hunting pressure is very light during bow season (especially on weekdays).  You may see another truck or two, but that's about all I ever saw.  I wouldn't step foot in there during gun season though, cause there's a whole pile of people that hunt it then.  Good luck to you, and keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 13, 2005)

I see that part of it is now archery only...up off Hwy 15 right at Macedonia road. When did they do that?


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Ssshhhhh


----------



## rvhoran (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks again for that advice UGAalum, I checked out the place down around scull shoals that you told me about, looks pretty good.  Sean, which side of the archery area you on, check station, highway or river side?  Right now though, I've been staying out on one of the small tracts but thinking about heading over to the watson springs.  We ought to get together sometime and go hunt together.  Robert


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes there is a new bow only area off of macedonia rd that i believe was guns last yr. its a couple small tracts.

i went to an "undisclosed area" yesterday evening and saw one...too bad it saw me first


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 14, 2005)

ugaalum is right though...yesterday there were 3 people on the sign-in sheet for the whole day as of 5pm


----------



## B Young (Sep 14, 2005)

I could have shot 2 does about 15 mins ago out the back door of my office. (Redlands is literally 15ft from the side of my office.)  I deffinately need to get a bow at work.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Brian! Now I know just where to set up this weekend.


----------



## Murdock (Sep 14, 2005)

Lots of pressure during regular season. I got my first deer there in 94. I haven't been there in years. A friend of mine goes there every year and scores. Last year he got a nice eight point.


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I been checking out the whole property but haven't hunted any part of it yet.  I have one other area I really want to check out.  I had a great spot on the archery land picked out but there was a guy in there saturday morning and two treestands and a ground blind from the neighboring club.  Any time ya want to go man, look me up.


----------



## rvhoran (Sep 15, 2005)

Finally saws some deer today.  I was on one of the small tracts.  Sat there for part of opening weekend but didn't see anything.  This afternoon I got in there around 5 and sat til dark.  I guess it was around 7 that a huge doe came out.  Never would give me a shot though.  Saw a couple others but just parts of them so I don't know what they were.  Anyway, things are starting to look better for me.


----------



## rvhoran (Sep 20, 2005)

Had a pretty good weekend out on Redlands.  Found a pear tree that is dropping like crazy and also a patch of persimmons that are dropping light now but should be getting better by next weekend.  Saw four does but couldn't get any shots off.  That's alright, it was a great time out anyhow.  How's everyone else doing on Redlands?


----------

